# Izotope Computer Authorization Questions



## aria250m (Jun 10, 2020)

Hi Everyone

I am upgrading my computer CPU and MOBO this weekend and I am trying to find out if changing components will affect the Izotope computer authorization. I know that iLok detects these things (learned the hard way!) but couldn't find an answer about Izotope plug-ins and I haven't heard back from their support. Thank you for your time!

-Mike


----------



## Rory (Jun 10, 2020)

Can't recall what happened with my iZotope apps when I changed computers last year, but I would think that you can handle this easily via the iZotope Product Portal.


----------



## Hadrondrift (Jun 10, 2020)

I had to reauthorize all my iZotope plugins after reinstalling Windows 10 from scratch (same CPU and same MOBO). They were not registered on hardware iLok, though.


----------

